# Try Hypnosis and Counseling for IBS and Crohn's



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I know this is nothing new for the CBT forum, but I thought I post it regardless. IBSgroupster probably posted it last week but it appears it did not survive the crash.FYI...Mind-body techniques show real promise when it comes to easing the pain of some digestive disordershttp://health.usnews.com/articles/health/d...and-crohns.html


----------

